# rock climbing III - more bouldering



## asherexplore (Feb 22, 2009)

*Climbing I - cold bouldering and cold rocco
Climbing II - clear day*

In this series you even get a shot of me (#2).


(1)







(2)






(3)


----------



## ATXshots (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are cool, I really like #1!

 So is the pad incase you fall? Which one is you?


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks!
im in the 2nd one.
the pads have 2 layers of foam inside.. thin closed cell(hard foam) on top to disperse shock, then thick open cell(soft foam) on bottom to obsorb..
its easy to get hurt.. but when you fall with control the pads do go a long way to saving bones from breaking.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2009)

nice shots but #1 has it for me, there's a lot of this sport near where i live shot a bit last year


----------



## polymoog (Feb 23, 2009)

Great shots esp the first, really cool how they cling to the rocks like limpets!


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 23, 2009)

polymoog said:


> they cling to the rocks like limpets!



like limp-whats??

thanks!  im excited to shoot at dusk more..i like how well my flash performs in this situation.


----------



## keybq (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice like them alot


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 23, 2009)

asherexplore said:


> thanks!
> im in the 2nd one.
> the pads have 2 layers of foam inside.. thin closed cell(hard foam) on top to disperse shock, then thick open cell(soft foam) on bottom to obsorb..
> its easy to get hurt.. but when you fall with control the pads do go a long way to saving bones from breaking.


You are only about an hour and 45 minutes away from Tullahoma, TN.  Seek out JSP in Tullahoma and see if you can get yourself some scrap EPE molded plank from them.  Last I knew they don't recycle the EPE scrap and it just ends up in a landfill.  You definitely won't get hurt falling on that stuff.  I have a ton of smaller sized half inch thick EPE sheets that I use when working on the cars in the driveway.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 24, 2009)

asherexplore said:


> like limp-whats??
> 
> thanks!  im excited to shoot at dusk more..i like how well my flash performs in this situation.



Little shellfish thingies that cling to rocks, they secrete a substance stronger than any man made glue and seal themselves to a rock, then stay there, as far as I know, for the rest of their lives ...

Here's a pic of one that I found on the web


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 24, 2009)

cool i learned somthing


----------



## IanRB (Feb 24, 2009)

I really enjoy the first one, I like the lighting and the sunset in the background.


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 25, 2009)

#1 is a great shot!!  Good job on the lighting.


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 25, 2009)

the guy in the first shot got a nice print of it. he was pleased.
thanks again!


----------

